# Possible 200" deer hit at Van **** and M59 this morning??



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

jpollman said:


> That thing's a BEAST!


Beast is a understatment!:yikes: Love the mass and dark color rack.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Why is there two different pics of two different bucks ?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Spaz said:


> Why is there two different pics of two different bucks ?


Angle of the first picture makes it look like a different rack , but appears like the same deer to me. 

Mass measurements will be huge, maybe 20" per side +/-. Hard to tell what it will score from those pictures, but it's a pretty symmetrical mainframe 10 pt, so it should score well when the nontypical points are added in.


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Anybody "snope this" I thought the same thing 2 different bucks. The picture I viewed at work today (on a cell phone) was also different. Same story M59 and VD area.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

bucko12pt said:


> Angle of the first picture makes it look like a different rack , but appears like the same deer to me.
> 
> Mass measurements will be huge, maybe 20" per side +/-. Hard to tell what it will score from those pictures, but it's a pretty symmetrical mainframe 10 pt, so it should score well when the nontypical points are added in.


It looks like 35" + on mass per side to me! !

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

My God! I hope they score this thing - if they don't who cares, its enormous lol


----------



## T~bag (Jan 29, 2010)

If I hunted where they were that big, Id haveta bring a change of britches every sit! WOW thats a whopper!!


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got to love Macomb county. NO HUNTING almost everywhere. Not even with a bow.
Ever see the deer along I-94 next to the Air Base???
There are some bucks in the 200+'s in that herd for sure. Every year folks pull over so much there to look at them, the Sheriff hangs out around there just to write tickets for stopping and being a road hazard.


----------



## wolfeman5 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been watching this deer for a few years. I have pictures of him in my back yard. They are on this site somewhere but it was from 3 years ago. Really sorry to see him gone. But there are others that are starting to look like him. I have been within 20 feet of this buck before and he is HUGE. I talked to the guy at Blue Ribbon this morning and he told me that the unofficial score is 196. Said that someone measured it. I used to score for CBM and I can tell you that this buck will go close to 200.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sad ending for a great buck


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing what bucks become when they reach _actual_ maturity. I shot a 3.5 yo this year and _thought_ he was mature:lol:!!

That animal was likely 6 or 7 years old. Entirely different creature.

Stunning representation of a mature whitetailed deer.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Just confirmed with Blue Ribbon Products that this story is, in fact, true.

I drive that road everyday, why can't I get a break?


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

One of our customers was the guy who found this deer on the side of the road and call the police. They came out (3 cars) and were writing his road kill tag when the chief pulled up and told him that the deer is city property and to get the hell out of there.


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

What a beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

bounty hunter said:


> One of our customers was the guy who found this deer on the side of the road and call the police. They came out (3 cars) and were writing his road kill tag when the chief pulled up and told him that the deer is city property and to get the hell out of there.


 
REALLY? Can they do that? Seems like some bull to me?!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

They did! The owner where I work is friends with this guy and thats the story he got.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Well then it should end up in the Sterling Heights Nature Center on Utica Rd or the Shelby Nature Center in Riverbends Park. Especially since that buck has been working up and down the river all the way down to Dodge park and back the last few years..


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

bounty hunter said:


> One of our customers was the guy who found this deer on the side of the road and call the police. They came out (3 cars) and were writing his road kill tag when the chief pulled up and told him that the deer is city property and to get the hell out of there.


Wouldn't be the first time the cops have pulled something like that :rant:


----------



## sbstar (Feb 15, 2009)

So your telling me someone hit that deer and didn't report it or want it? Seems unlikely someone hit and killed a deer like a that then someone else found it. But, stranger things have happened. Also although perhaps wrong the officers are not required to issue a kill tag, in fact they're encouraged not to if anything seems suspicious.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

sbstar said:


> So your telling me someone hit that deer and didn't report it or want it? Seems unlikely someone hit and killed a deer like a that then someone else found it. But, stranger things have happened. Also although perhaps wrong the officers are not required to issue a kill tag, in fact they're encouraged not to if anything seems suspicious.


There is a lot of people who don't hunt, or don't want anything to do with deer. If one of those people hit it, it very well could be that a.) they didn't realize just how big a deer that really is, and b.) they could care less about taking the rack with them.


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

NOT TRUE! THe guy who hit the deer left and did not want the animal! This is fact!


----------



## sbstar (Feb 15, 2009)

walleyeslammer1 said:


> NOT TRUE! THe guy who hit the deer left and did not want the animal! This is fact!


Exactly what I would assume. I don't doubt someone not wanting it, I somewhat doubt the "it was found by random guy on the side of the road" part. I'm fine with being wrong and alot of people leave car/deer accidents and don't report them. But fatally hitting a deer that dies right off the road would usually do enough damage to make a police report. If that guy did find it and it was legitimately killed by a car and left, most officers would issue him a tag. But some places will only issue a tag to the driver of the vehicle and others are only allowed to give it to people on a list from dispatch so who knows. Hopefully it at least gets displayed where it can be viewed.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

bounty hunter said:


> One of our customers was the guy who found this deer on the side of the road and call the police. They came out (3 cars) and were writing his road kill tag when the chief pulled up and told him that the deer is city property and to get the hell out of there.



How would he like a big lawsuit against the city then, for not keeping "their" damn deer contained?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I remember another huge buck being hit at the same place about 3 or 4 years ago and a pic being posted on here.The m-59 corridor has small pockets of woods with some nice bucks.A couple of places,MCC campus over to and behind the hospital on 19 mile & hayes,all in and around riverbends park,right behind C.J.barrymores,the headquarters of John Carlo at 59 and romeo plank,behind the new mall,behind Goldies to 21 mile.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I just spoke with blue ribbon processing, and this is 100 percent true. the man I spoke with said this is the biggest buck he has ever seen dead, and that the dpw brought it in.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Any truth to the rumor that this deer had been possibly shot with an arrow and/or bullet sometime prior to running into traffic?


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Captain said:


> Any truth to the rumor that this deer had been possibly shot with an arrow and/or bullet sometime prior to running into traffic?


I havent heard that but there are a few who do take deer south of Hall road


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

blue ribbon told me he was definitely hit by a car


----------



## Luckystrike (Nov 28, 2004)

To answer the questions about score... Yesterday I put a tape on him quickly and came up with a rough score. I would say every measurement is if anything conservative, meaning that I rounded down an 1/8 or 2 for every measurement.

Left Side Right Side
Beam 25.7 Beam 26.5
L1 6.4 L1 5
L2 8.2 L2 10.4
L3 11 L3 11.4
L4 8.1 L4 7.2
C1 5.6 C1 5.1
C2 5.3 C2 5
C3 6.6 C3 5.7
C4 6.7 C4 5.6

Inside Spread 20" Additional scoreable points 17.4

With those measurements I came up with 197, but am pretty certain it would gross a bit over 200.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

I guessed yesterday with score my rack app, damn pretty close I came up with 221 but I overestimated his c1/c2/c3 and spread.


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Boy that was a big one!


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

What police DEPT took this? Shelby, Sterling Heights, Utica, Michigan State Police, Macomb County Sherriff, Mocomb Community College Police????:lol:

They were all fighting for it!!


----------



## wolfeman5 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sterling Heights police got it. I think it is going to end up in the nature center on utica road.


----------



## I'm Hooked (Apr 16, 2003)

What a Great Buck!!!!!!!! Too bad it was hit and not harvested by a lucky hunter!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i hate stories that end in: hit by a vehicle...


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice deer but remember one thing.... 

If "YOU" didn't hit it with "YOUR" vehicle they don't have to give you a road kill tag just because you found it. They may have agreements to turn the meat over to local food banks. 

The greed over antlers is showing in this thread.


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks similar to this deer I have a trail cam pic of....maybe this deer a few years older now? It is in the same general area.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smallmouthpro (Sep 30, 2009)

recieved this picture today at school from a freind whos dads a sheriff that was on seen.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

jackbrown53 said:


> View attachment 10928
> 
> 
> Looks similar to this deer I have a trail cam pic of....maybe this deer a few years older now? It is in the same general area.
> ...


 
I thought this was in beverly hills?


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

If only there were big deer in Michigan!!

ST8


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

loweboats said:


> I thought this was in beverly hills?


Yeah, close by there. I'm not familiar with that area, I thought this was somewhat close to there but I guess not. What an amazing animal either way.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smallmouthpro (Sep 30, 2009)

ishot3bucks said:


> What police DEPT took this? Shelby, Sterling Heights, Utica, Michigan State Police, Macomb County Sherriff, Mocomb Community College Police????:lol:
> 
> They were all fighting for it!!


Sterling Heights. again freinds dads a sterling 0heights sherrif from what i here the guy who hit it is getting it mounted? i may be wrong


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Spaz said:


> Why is there two different pics of two different bucks ?


I think that is 2 different deer also. Look at the brow tines


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fred Bear said:


> I think that is 2 different deer also. Look at the brow tines


 My exact thoughts it may be the angle but the split on the second buck looks much bigger. Look at the right brow tine


----------



## jhughes (Oct 25, 2011)

Its the same deer in both pictures. 

good lord people


----------



## Sturgeon Queen (Jul 19, 2008)

I stopped in Blue Ribbon today to see the buck in person and missed it by about 10 minutes. Wanted to see it in person. I was told the DPW was taking it to get mounted but do not know where it is going from there. Hopefully Riverbends or another local park.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

jhughes said:


> Its the same deer in both pictures.
> 
> good lord people


Really?? download the pics to your computer and blow them up. The 2nd pic the deer has a broken left side main beam. The 1st pic deer does not. Take a close look at the right brow tine. Defiantly looks different. There are other differences but these 2 deer are huge and look allot alike.
Is this story like the one about the Deer killed in Parma?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW...now just think if people let them go and let them grow...prime example of what we could have in this state:evil:


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Fred Bear said:


> Really?? download the pics to your computer and blow them up. The 2nd pic the deer has a broken left side main beam. The 1st pic deer does not. Take a close look at the right brow tine. Defiantly looks different. There are other differences but these 2 deer are huge and look allot alike.
> Is this story like the one about the Deer killed in Parma?


lol too funny. Not to harp on you at all because we all see things differently, but you are definatly mistaken. Both pictures are of the SAME deer. Different angles make it look different and the 'broken left side' in the straight on pic is just blurred because the beam is pointed directly at the camera. Either way, badass deer for sure.


----------



## ktomczyk (Nov 6, 2011)

No hunting is allowed ,but I used to shoot at Auburn Archery and heard of park staff hunting back behind the archery range,and they were the rangemaster Tom's buddys


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought the driver of the auto always gets first crack on deer/car accidents.


----------



## morchella man (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw that ghost last year while playing disc golf at riversbend. No one believed me when I said I saw a urban monster.


----------



## Ryderkur (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, I know it's coming, the long awaited....photoshop conspiracies. If you look closely on the guys face in the first photo there is a shadow of a tree branch that grows only in West Michigan. It's my buck that I've been chasing for 3 years and had trail camera pictures of until they got deleted off of my computer. This deer was poached off of my property and then taken into the city and then claimed it was hit by a car to cover it all up. :evil::lol:


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice deer,But it looks different to me in the pics as well.River Keeper


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Got 10 more pics of this buck from my brother in-laws mother who knows a cop that is in one of the pictures. The additional angles show the true beastlyness of this buck. Just unbelieveable how big it it.

I'll post a few up tomorrow. I can promise that they are the real deal and that this isn't some photoshop hoax for all those people out there that just have to doubt.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

What a horse! Any idea what he weighed?


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

ktomczyk said:


> No hunting is allowed ,but I used to shoot at Auburn Archery and heard of park staff hunting back behind the archery range,and they were the rangemaster Tom's buddys


He is definitely not in the mafia LOL


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Is that the same guy in both pictures? Who is he?


----------



## DeerSlayer126 (Nov 11, 2005)

wolfeman5 said:


> I have been watching this deer for a few years. I have pictures of him in my back yard. They are on this site somewhere but it was from 3 years ago. Really sorry to see him gone. But there are others that are starting to look like him. I have been within 20 feet of this buck before and he is HUGE. I talked to the guy at Blue Ribbon this morning and he told me that the unofficial score is 196. Said that someone measured it. I used to score for CBM and I can tell you that this buck will go close to 200.


It would be nice if people took the time to read some of the other posts before assuming the pictures are of 2 different deer. Look at wolfeman's pictures and you will see a deer in his backyard that is very similar to the one that was hit. It is dated december of 2008, and the mass/upward angle of the rack could very well have turned into the one that was hit. Take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

If I was the guy who called it in and found out later that the cop kept it for himself and would not let me keep it I would file a lawsuit against the city. If the park got it I wouldn't have a problem with it. Perfect reason why I wouldn't call it in! They should have given it to the guy who found it. Had it been a doe or small buck the finder probably would have been given the buck. My brother is a sheriff and he said he passes out road kill tags to finders all the time and would have given it to the finder. If I find a big buck dead I would call my brother and get the tag.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully the deer gets back to the right full person, the guy that hit it. If he did not want it thats one thing. If it was taken away against his wishes, that's another.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

If the sheriff tried to take that buck i would have called the dnr they would let the cops know whats goin on


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

I heard Mitch Rompola hit it


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

jimmyo17 said:


> If the sheriff tried to take that buck i would have called the dnr they would let the cops know whats goin on



Or let the cops pay for the mount job, then get it back. It may suddenly disappear though like alot of other evidence:yikes:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Mightymouse said:


> Got 10 more pics of this buck from my brother in-laws mother who knows a cop that is in one of the pictures. The additional angles show the true beastlyness of this buck. Just unbelieveable how big it it.
> 
> I'll post a few up tomorrow. I can promise that they are the real deal and that this isn't some photoshop hoax for all those people out there that just have to doubt.


Sorry guys, meant to post the pics today but can only get on the site between 11 and 1 while at work. Couldn't get to it today, I'll try again tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wolfeman5 (Sep 22, 2008)

DeerSlayer126 said:


> It would be nice if people took the time to read some of the other posts before assuming the pictures are of 2 different deer. Look at wolfeman's pictures and you will see a deer in his backyard that is very similar to the one that was hit. It is dated december of 2008, and the mass/upward angle of the rack could very well have turned into the one that was hit. Take a look and tell me what you think.


 Thats him alright. Funny thing is that in 2009 he had broken off his left main beam about 4 inches above the base. This year I had seen him about 5 times and got very close to him. I really hope that mount gets put in the nature center on Utica road. Would be a great addition.


----------



## wolfeman5 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of him from this year. A bit fuzzy because it was taken with a phone. One of these days I am going to get a good camera.


----------



## DeerSlayer126 (Nov 11, 2005)

must be a rush, regardless of the fact that you couldn't legally shoot him. How far away do you live from where the deer was hit?


----------



## SicChl (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are some better pictures of the Van **** Buck.


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

This is another great buck taking by a car from the same area.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wolfeman5 (Sep 22, 2008)

DeerSlayer126 said:


> must be a rush, regardless of the fact that you couldn't legally shoot him. How far away do you live from where the deer was hit?


 About a half mile or so.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

So has anyone heard? is the rightful owner going to get it back? Did the driver of the auto donate it? Or did the cops take it?

Whats the story


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

There has been big deer in that area for a while now. BAck in 1997 I was at Blue Ribbon with a deer when a giant came in. I asked where they got it and they said it was hit by a car on M59. I think it was a 12 pt massive just like that one


----------



## nephilim (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to chuckle reading some of the posts on here. Yes, it is a very fine specimen but inn the end, it was hit by an automobile. Now, if I had run an arrow through him. I'd fight you to the end for it. This deer however was hit by a vehicle. Get over it everybody! 
This reminds me of the guys I've seen fighting on the side of the road over a deer struck by a vehicle and the person that hit it didn't want it. 

You guys are funny..........


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roberts66 (Nov 29, 2011)

To address some comments on the rightful owner issue;

The rightful owner did get the deer. The vehicle that hit the deer didn't stop to report the PDA, therefore he/she gave up any/all rights to the deer. However, the on-scene investigating officer still doesn't have to sign a highway kill tag to the operator of the vehicle - as it clearly states the "investigating officer *MAY* issue a kill tag to the operator." The officer is not obligated too, and *MAY NOT!* It further states the vehicle/operator that hit the deer *SHALL* have first consideration for the deer, but remember that person just kept driving down the road and didn't stop to report the PDA. So - that's clearly not an issue. In addition, a person who just drives by and spots a rather large deer on the side of the road (deceased) has absolutely no right to same. He/She cannot legally take possession of the deer without a highway kill tag, which would have to be completed by the local PD!! In this case, only (1) highway kill tag was issued to the DPW making them the rightful owner. Case closed!!!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

In other words.....the man wearing the badge can do whatever the hell he wants to in HIS city with HIS deer, common courtesy and logic aside. Case Closed. If he needs venision that day, he can deny the tag and have the DPW load it up for him....If it's a big rack he wants on his wall, he can skip giving a permit out that day. Sounds entirely logical, just another fringe benefit of the job.


----------



## Guido (Jul 13, 2007)

That thing is ..... Huge. What a great animal. Sad it had to go being hit by a vehicle. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BadgerChuck (Sep 19, 2008)

What if the first person who came across this deer had a valid kill tag for the current hunting season and the deer was found during the season. And the deer was obviously hit by a car and left. Could that person then claim the deer with his/her valid kill tag? The DNR says this is legal. More worms for the can!!!


----------



## nephilim (Nov 30, 2011)

So........exactly how many of you would claim a road kill deer as your own regardless of the size, mount it and put it on your wall? So........what would your story become? The truth? How many of you have left your names with the local sheriff departments to come get deer struck on the roads? Or do you really only care because they had a prolific set of antlers? Come on.....get out and hunt for your own deer! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

nephilim said:


> So........exactly how many of you would claim a road kill deer as your own regardless of the size, mount it and put it on your wall? So........what would your story become? The truth? How many of you have left your names with the local sheriff departments to come get deer struck on the roads? Or do you really only care because they had a prolific set of antlers? Come on.....get out and hunt for your own deer!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I would take it and get it mounted and tell everyone i found it. yes it would be mounted because of the rack. Is there any other reason to mount a road killed deer?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

nephilim said:


> So........exactly how many of you would claim a road kill deer as your own regardless of the size, mount it and put it on your wall? So........what would your story become? The truth? How many of you have left your names with the local sheriff departments to come get deer struck on the roads? Or do you really only care because they had a prolific set of antlers? Come on.....get out and hunt for your own deer!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I sure wouldnt. That not what the mounts are for. The mounts are to preserve the memories of the hunt. Not what someone found.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Id make em into a pair of rattling antlers... but then again 2 baseball bats might work the same. Either of which might scare the bucks around me away for a bit. :lol::lol:


----------



## sbstar (Feb 15, 2009)

BadgerChuck said:


> What if the first person who came across this deer had a valid kill tag for the current hunting season and the deer was found during the season. And the deer was obviously hit by a car and left. Could that person then claim the deer with his/her valid kill tag? The DNR says this is legal. More worms for the can!!!


Actually the DNR says that is illegal.


----------



## hunterchris89 (Jan 18, 2016)

my buddy took pictures of this deer at dodge park for years


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread has got me wondering about a locally famous herd we had here in Bay City not that long ago.
The “Dow property herd" off Patterson Ave. was often in the news. There would be cars parked all along the 6 foot fence sometimes. That herd had access up the Saginaw Bay shore for miles. 
I am all for controlled hunts to thin out urban herds and I don’t know why the public needs to know.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Original thread : last entry in 2011..


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Under current law if the person who hit the deer didn't want it, the next person who found it has dibs on it and if they want it, they can pick it up without a permit, then call MDNR with pertinent info -- you do not need a salvage permit in hand to pick up a road kill deer.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jimp said:


> Original thread : last entry in 2011..


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

jimp said:


> Original thread : last entry in 2011..


Awesome! I was thinking it looked a little green for January


----------



## Djamore (Apr 11, 2019)

Luckystrike said:


> To answer the questions about score... Yesterday I put a tape on him quickly and came up with a rough score. I would say every measurement is if anything conservative, meaning that I rounded down an 1/8 or 2 for every measurement.
> 
> Left Side Right Side
> Beam 25.7 Beam 26.5
> ...


Hi Luckystrike,

Can you get in touch with me regarding this post? I work for the National Deer Alliance and am writing an article on this buck and would love some more info. Not sure how to message on this forum, but my email is [email protected]. Would love to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Djamore said:


> Hi Luckystrike,
> 
> Can you get in touch with me regarding this post? I work for the National Deer Alliance and am writing an article on this buck and would love some more info. *Not sure how to message on this forum,* but my email is [email protected]. Would love to hear from you. Thanks!


Daniel - Click on "Inbox" in the upper right corner of this page to send a private message.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

That could be Djamore. If you don't see a link to "Start a new Conversation" perhaps you need a minimum number of posts to do so.

Hopefully one of the moderators can jump in to let you know.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Djamore said:


> Thanks, wild thing. I tried that but I'm not seeing anything that says private message when I click on inbox. Could it be because I am a new member or don't have the privileges?


Need to make 2 posts and be here 2 days. It was answered by a moderator in another thread.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Who's got a pic of this buck? It must be a dandy if someone is writing an article about it 7.5 years later.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trap Star said:


> Who's got a pic of this buck? It must be a dandy if someone is writing an article about it 7.5 years later.


I'm curious about motive myself.


----------



## Djamore (Apr 11, 2019)

I'll be happy to share the article here when its done. I grew up near Dodge Park and followed/photographed this buck for years and yes he was special. As a hunter, this deer and others taught me many lessons and helped fuel my love of whitetails. I currently volunteer for the National Deer Alliance and occasionally write for the website. I won't be paid for the article but it will be a great way to pay homage to an incredible animal. If anyone knows where this deer ended up, I'd greatly appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## ARROWPORT (Feb 24, 2017)

Djamore said:


> I'll be happy to share the article here when its done. I grew up near Dodge Park and followed/photographed this buck for years and yes he was special. As a hunter, this deer and others taught me many lessons and helped fuel my love of whitetails. I currently volunteer for the National Deer Alliance and occasionally write for the website. I won't be paid for the article but it will be a great way to pay homage to an incredible animal. If anyone knows where this deer ended up, I'd greatly appreciate the info. Thanks!


To be fair.. The Buck you are talking about is the Dodge park deer, Not the deer Hit from the original post. That buck had 17 Scorable points. Just looking to clarify.


----------



## Djamore (Apr 11, 2019)

ARROWPORT said:


> To be fair.. The Buck you are talking about is the Dodge park deer, Not the deer Hit from the original post. That buck had 17 Scorable points. Just looking to clarify.


I could be wrong, but I believe they are the same deer. I've got plenty of pictures and followed him from 2007-2011 and the characteristics from year to year were pretty identifiable. His rack did change a lot from year to year due to injuries and what not, but the last few years of his life he was always a mainframe 10 with sticker points. The mass steadily increased throughout his life. I also encountered him as far South as Schoenherr and as far North as Riverland Rd (close to where he was killed). If there was a similar buck in that same are at the same time, they must have been twins. If anyone has pics that prove otherwise, I'd love to see them. Thanks guys.


----------



## carpetbagger (Jun 12, 2015)

That Buck was also a favorite of Hollands Ponds and Riverbends park, as well as the large parcel of land between 23 and 24 mi rd (between Vandyke and Mound).

He was frequently spotted at Fords/Visteon old oval proving ground before Amazon bought it. A local legend I guess you could say.


----------

